# My Mitt Pattern I used for the post office folks



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Several folks have asked for this and I just pulled over the notebook I wrote my notes in. This is not a "fancy" pattern but I hope everyone likes it!

Worsted weight yarn, size 7 needles

Cast on 30 stitches
Row 1 - 10: Slip first stitch as if to purl, k2, p2, across ending with k1tbl
11. k14, m1, k2 m1, k14
12. purl
13. knit
14. purl
15. k14, m1, k4, m1, k14
16. purl
17 knit
18. purl
19. k14, m1, k6, m1, k14
20. purl
21. knit
22. purl
23. k14, m1, k8, m1, k14
24. purl
25. knit
26. purl
27. k14, m1, k10, m1, k14
28. purl
29. knit
30. purl
31. k14, m1, k12, m1, k14
32. purl 28, turn for thumb
next row: k14
next 3 rows, k2, p2 across
Bind off in pattern, sew thumb seam and pick up 2 stitches, one on each side of seam and then purl 14, which is continuing across the rest of the needle for a total of 30 stitches
Next 5 rows: stockinette (knit 1 row, purl 1 row)
Next 3 rows: slip first stitch as if to purl, k2, p2, across ending with k1tbl
Bind off in pattern and sew side seam.

Make second mitt and enjoy!

It is fairly easy to make this larger. Just add stitches in multiple of 4. Then just increase the k14 by adding 1/2 of the additional stitches. i.e., if you increase by 4 stitches, the k14 will then be k16.

Not sure what the gauge is but it seems to fit all sizes of hands with not problems.

Each mitt takes less than 40 yards of yarn. I know this because I have 40 yard skeins and usually have at least 3 or so yards left.

Enjoy everyone!

Have a beautiful day!

JanetLee


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your notes


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## mrssnakeboy (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you, nice pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You are most welcome everyone! Hope it makes sense!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing your pattern.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

So nice of you - thank you!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for taking your time,nice practical mitts. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. Linda


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you 
.Just what I was going to look for on Ravelry .


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, Merry Christmas!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks so much. I have been searching for something like this! :!:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks very much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thank you &#127876;


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your pattern and talents. I always enjoy reading your posts. Merry Christmas!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, that is so generous of you and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Could you do a PDF of the pattern?


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

can you post a picture?


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your pattern


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

silly question, what is M1


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Fantastic! Thanks!!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you so much....I'm taking train to Colorado soon and this is perfect project.

Merry Christmas....


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, looks like a great pattern, I'll have to try it.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

looks easy enough. Thanks for the Christmas present.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!
I won't be starting it today, but will post when I do!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you SO much ! I appreciate the line by line instructions... 
I went and found your posted pictures ... Really nice and useful mitts... I hope to cast on a pair soon... Maybe Friday  
Merry Christmas !


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

What a generous gift--and in the cold weather, I know these gloves are VERY much appreciated! So thoughtful of you!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

So nice of you to write those notes up for us. Do you have a photo of the finished mittens?


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this pattern, JanetLee. As an advanced beginner, I love having quick projects to make as I take a break from the challenging ones. Fingerless mittens are lots of fun and knitting these will be like opening a surprise package because I'm not experienced enough to figure out what they're going to look like! I might start these today, as soon as I get my baking finished.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Teatime4granny said:


> silly question, what is M1


Not silly at all! It is make 1, a type of increase. I prefer this as opposed to kfb (knit front and back) on these mitts. Seems to lay better to me. We all have our preferences.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Susan from NJ said:


> So nice of you to write those notes up for us. Do you have a photo of the finished mittens?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-307065-1.html

original post with pictures


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

I couldn't resist looking at the photos. I thought there was going to be a design, but instead there's a real thumb! This is exactly what I wanted to learn! I've been looking for a pattern just like this. Thanks again!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> I couldn't resist looking at the photos. I thought there was going to be a design, but instead there's a real thumb! This is exactly what I wanted to learn! I've been looking for a pattern just like this. Thanks again!


Thank you!

Most of the ones I had found on the web only had a slit for the thumb and I wanted something more. So I played around until I figured this one out. Referenced a lot of patterns to get it like what I wanted.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, Merry days of celebration to you.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

cen63846 said:


> Could you do a PDF of the pattern?


Just highlight and copy it then paste it into your word processor.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

rjazz said:


> can you post a picture?


She posted a picture of the mitts here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-307065-1.html


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks for the post


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

thank you


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your pattern. The mitts are nice and it was such a sweet thing to do. Merry Christmas!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You are all most welcome! And thanks for all your kind comments!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you. Looks simple enough, now I will just have to try making a pair.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for a really straightforward and useful pattern.


----------



## Mary Sue (Feb 11, 2012)

What is m1


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

m1 means Make 1 and is an increase. The increases shape the mitt for the thumb area. It's very easy to do. Here's a good, quick video: http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=youtube+make+1+knitting&FORM=VIRE1#view=detail&mid=8079C8AC3B7F2EEE9F1F8079C8AC3B7F2EEE9F1F


----------



## ridemakerema (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry but I don't know what "tbl" stands for, nor what is "m1".
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

I finished mine! The thumb gusset was a little tricky for me, but I figured it out. So now I have a new knitting skill and a pair of fingerless mitts. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## ridemakerema (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry, I still don't know what "tbl" stands for...


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

ridemakerema said:


> Sorry, I still don't know what "tbl" stands for...


"tbl" means "through the back of the loop." In other words, instead of placing the needle through the front of the stitch as you normally would, you knit into the back of the stitch.


----------



## ridemakerema (Jul 20, 2012)

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Any photoes if you got for these gloves .


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Mirror said:


> Any photoes if you got for these gloves .


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-307065-1.html


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> Several folks have asked for this and I just pulled over the notebook I wrote my notes in. This is not a "fancy" pattern but I hope everyone likes it!
> 
> Worsted weight yarn, size 7 needles
> 
> ...


 Hi can you put picture please .


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you they are lovely!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Photos are on this link:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-307065-1.html


----------



## Kaydee1944 (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks. I love quickie patterns.


----------



## Kaydee1944 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry double sent


----------



## Purlywurly (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you for sharing.
Purlywurly


----------

